

Simple... I've been thinking for long... and came up with this... - Art_Yu

Hey dudes, need your feedback badly.
In short: would you use the platform which search for person who is either looking to find the  solution for the same problem or has just found one recently?
It can be anything... And much deeper than discussion board or simple review...
Let's put it this way: You are working on X... and got stuck with some problem... Have you ever thought about making right connection to the person who is working like crazy on similar thing?
How's that?
We know how to make it... Really...
What you guys say?
Your comments will help... We are launching within next month or two.
======
juanojeda
How would this site be different to the current model of finding a solution to
a difficult problem (ie. first MDN/Dev docs, then StackOverflow, then Quora)?

~~~
Art_Yu
Quora is more like discussion board. I'm talking about platform wich really
connects 2 people who have passion to work on the same problem... Kinda find
"best friend for X topic"

------
Art_Yu
We really need you opinion guys...

